# Artificial Pollinator - Japan



## Mantis_M (Mar 9, 2017)

Hey everyone!

 I was browsing the web today and I came across an article explaining that Japan, has successfully used a mini "Bee-Like" drone, to pollinate a flower. It sound like a small feat, but you guys should really do a search for "Artificial Pollinator - Japan" and check it out. 

I would share a link to the article, but for the communities safety, I don't want to do any sharing of 3rd party websites .

Hopefully some of you find this information cool / useful!!

Have a great week and happy hunting!!

~Michael
Angel Mantis


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 9, 2017)

@Mantis_M You should watch the bee episode of Black Mirror on Netflix, this reminded me of it. It's pretty awesome though, without bees we wouldn't last long.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 9, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @Mantis_M You should watch the bee episode of Black Mirror on Netflix, this reminded me of it. It's pretty awesome though, without bees we wouldn't last long.


That sounds like a plan   lol

Apparently, Bumble-bees are an anomaly, since their wings are theoretically too small for them to fly - I didn't know that until recently. Life seems to always have curveballs haha!


----------



## Teamonger (Mar 10, 2017)

Incredibly interesting to be sure but I'd rather hope we can figure out what's going on with the bees and fix that! I've actually contemplated trying beekeeping just to do my part but it'll have to wait til after the move.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 10, 2017)

This morning I watched a wild miniature flower being fed on and pollinated by first a moth (could tell by the antennae) and then a bee. Fascinating! to say the least how they did it differently.

Mechanical means to pollinate all that needs pollinating? Interesting idea. Very implausible on a scale needed to solve the need, imho.

Before I really start a heavy rant, we really need to solve the basic problem. Probably the best place to start is with the bees. My neighbors son has a poorly kept small hive. Gonna see if I can be of help with that.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 10, 2017)

The Rusty Bumblebee is in perhaps the most trouble in this country of our native pollinators.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 13, 2017)

LoL   Found out that the moth I saw was a Hemaris thysbe -hummingbird clearwing moth--

I was really lucky cause they are not that common here in Arkansas. Just so many shades on the rather full body. Just a vague idea of pattern on wings, they never stopped moving.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 13, 2017)

@Mantis_M oh wow I didn't know about the bumble bee, lol, I'll have to look that up now. @Zeppy44 I've considered keeping bees as well, perhaps I will when I own my own home. I've never been stung by one, so idk if I'm allergic, but I'd like to do my part. Plus I'd get free raw honey! Haha. ?❤


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 13, 2017)

It would be so wild to see a company that owns artificial bees that programs little bots to go out and act as if they were bees... the future is here!!  

 Glad to see other people found this interesting !!!

Happy hunting all!!

~Michael


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 13, 2017)

@Mantis_M omg watch that episode! I wanna spoil it because it raises valid questions. Imagine the little robot bees turning against us, little terminators, haha. ??


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 14, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @Mantis_M omg watch that episode! I wanna spoil it because it raises valid questions. Imagine the little robot bees turning against us, little terminators, haha. ??


Lol i promise I will have to watch what you originally posted! I've been moving all weekend do i haven't had a chance to watch anything! Your user name has me craving a nice hamburger by the way... late night munchie problems hahah!!


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 14, 2017)

@Mantis_M haha, you can eat one while watching that episode when you finish moving. I just finished eating my own hamburger, it was delish ???


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 14, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @Mantis_M haha, you can eat one while watching that episode when you finish moving. I just finished eating my own hamburger, it was delish ???


Bahaha! :B


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 14, 2017)

Mantis_M said:


> It would be so wild to see a company that owns artificial bees that programs little bots to go out and act as if they were bees... the future is here!!
> 
> Glad to see other people found this interesting !!!
> 
> ...


Headline:  3 killed 14 hurt 5 missing         interstate highway closed till batteries run out.

Two large transports collided catastrophically releasing their cargo of 2 million robotic pollinators headed for the almond trees in California today. The collision damaged the main computer control that controls the drones, operators tells police.  When contacted the developer stated, "I never thought they would try to pollinate humans". More to follow as details become available.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 14, 2017)

Hahahah the future is now   - the bees will probably behave similar to regular honeybees, etc. At least we hope!!!!



Zeppy44 said:


> Headline:  3 killed 14 hurt 5 missing         interstate highway closed till batteries run out.
> 
> Two large transports collided catastrophically releasing their cargo of 2 million robotic pollinators headed for the almond trees in California today. The collision damaged the main computer control that controls the drones, operators tells police.  When contacted the developer stated, "I never thought they would try to pollinate humans. More to follow as details become available.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 14, 2017)

@Zeppy44 hahaha, oh no not Cali! ??


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 14, 2017)

Of course Cali.!   They get all the good stuff first.    (was stationed there in Army for a bit, gotta love Monteray and Big Sur.)


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 15, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Yes indeed we do get all the good stuff. Haha, plus the great weather makes for excellent mantis keeping.  B)


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 15, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @Zeppy44 Yes indeed we do get all the good stuff. Haha, plus the great weather makes for excellent mantis keeping.  B)


OHH man I would love to visit Cali for a ton of reasons! Going out on a hike and lifting over a few rocks to see the wildlife would be amazing as well!
I am in Florida, so its definitely kind of wild already.  The worlds so diverse depending on the area you're in. To get to experience everything in the world, and all of the different types places would take a lifetime of effort, Lol. (getting the money from day jobs and the time off is a different story)


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 15, 2017)

@Mantis_M I live right next to a wilderness park, the rain has made everything green and created waterfalls in there too. The weather is warm, I've been trying to find time for a good hike, but work makes it hard to coordinate with people I want to go with. I know what you mean about traveling, I want to see everything. I went to Japan and Dubai last year, it was awesome. I saw chance to go and I took it. Hoping to go to Thailand this year, perhaps go mantis hunting, haha.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 15, 2017)

@crabbypatty

That sounds like the good life! You're in the place to be right now haha! Throw some boots on every once in a while and go out with a gopher (hand held grab claw)   

I have yet to see more than one wild mantis! And I was deathly afraid of them at the time, for whatever reason!!! I hardly run into many mantis / bug people as it is so I haven't heard of any Florida spots. Maybe I'm not looking thoroughly enough .

I do occasionally see unrecognizable insects but I leave them be.

Next up - robotic praying mantis pets !


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 16, 2017)

@Mantis_M If you're searching outside you might run into Florida Man, haha, that guy and his shenanigans. I was afraid of bugs in general too before keeping my first mantis. I haven't met any mantis people in real life either, would be nice to have someone close by to trade. I'll be going to an insect show in April, maybe I'll meet some there.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 16, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @Mantis_M If you're searching outside you might run into Florida Man, haha, that guy and his shenanigans. I was afraid of bugs in general too before keeping my first mantis. I haven't met any mantis people in real life either, would be nice to have someone close by to trade. I'll be going to an insect show in April, maybe I'll meet some there.


Awesomeee which show is going to be in town??! Youre going to have one heck of a time!!

Replicon is in Tampa this weekend. Sometimes there's an insect booth there. Usually the bugs are under represented!


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 16, 2017)

@Mantis_M it's called the Riverside insect fair. I've never been to one, so I'm not sure what to expect. It's only their third year doing it, I'm hoping to at least see local mantis species since their logo is a mantis, haha. I'm excited!


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 16, 2017)

crabbypatty said:


> @Mantis_M it's called the Riverside insect fair. I've never been to one, so I'm not sure what to expect. It's only their third year doing it, I'm hoping to at least see local mantis species since their logo is a mantis, haha. I'm excited!


Now that's something to look forward to!


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 16, 2017)

Mantis_M said:


> Apparently, Bumble-bees are an anomaly, since their wings are theoretically too small for them to fly - I didn't know that until recently. Life seems to always have curveballs haha!


The reason they thought that bumblebees are unable to fly was because they incorrectly assumed their wings are rigid. They did not take into account that insect wings bend and twist differently on down-strokes and up-strokes and can twist and be angled. It's like trying to assume a bird can fly without ever bending its wings during their wing beats.

People have tried to create tiny drones based off of bees with two tiny wings and they, too forgot to account for how wings can both bend and twist.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 16, 2017)

Ranitomeya said:


> The reason they thought that bumblebees are unable to fly was because they incorrectly assumed their wings are rigid. They did not take into account that insect wings bend and twist differently on down-strokes and up-strokes and can twist and be angled. It's like trying to assume a bird can fly without ever bending its wings during their wing beats.
> 
> People have tried to create tiny drones based off of bees with two tiny wings and they, too forgot to account for how wings can both bend and twist.


That's really darn interesting! I cant even imagine trying to throw together a robot, let alone trying to replicate a perfect "imperfect" creature! There are so many misconceptions about bumblebees! Especially the one where they are super friendly, lol  . How can you not love them though, and the world probably cant go on without them!

I'm glad people found this topic interesting!


----------

